# Dell Inspiron E1505 Need Drivers



## nicenice19 (May 5, 2008)

I recentlty helped a friend by replacing the dead hard drive in her laptop. I reinstalled Windows XP, but can not get anything (nic,usb, etc...) to work without the device drivers. She no longer has the drivers disk that came with the system nor any of the old receipts to obtain them from dell. I tried to download from Dell's site, but I am unable to burn the drivers to a disk and a USB jump drive is no good b/c the usb does not work in the laptop. Anyone have these drivers or have an idea on obtaining them? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check usb is enabled in the bios
on the dell site put in your model no. then go to the d/load page for it and find the drivers and download
http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx


----------



## nicenice19 (May 5, 2008)

USB is enabled and I can not get on the net due to no NIC drivers. Thanks for the help though!:sigh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use the service tag on the bottom of the computer and order the recovery disk from Dell 
The only way you are going to get the drivers loaded is from a CD you can download and burn the drivers to a disk on a different computer or order one from Dell.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's your drivers page, you'll have to download them on another computer and burn them onto a cd or put them on a usb stick to get them to the 1505.
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...SPIRONI6400/E1505&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## feroz12ka4 (May 2, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Use the service tag on the bottom of the computer and order the recovery disk from Dell
> The only way you are going to get the drivers loaded is from a CD you can download and burn the drivers to a disk on a different computer or order one from Dell.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Here is the link to request disks that came with the computer. You must be the registered owner. Just make sure when you install the drivers you install them in the correct order. First install Notebook System Software, then Chipset Drivers, video and the rest of the drivers.


----------

